# Groups & Musicians  A-Z



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Alphabetical.

Adele

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Blackfoot Sue*

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2019)

*Chicago

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

David Gray 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Ellie Goulding

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

George Michael

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Happy Mondays*

*I*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2019)

*Isley Brothers

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Jam (The) - 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Lobo *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Madonna

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Neil Diamond*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Oak Ridge Boys

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Pink Floyd*

*Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2019)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*RUN  DMC*

*S*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

Sly & the family Stone

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Tavares *

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ultravox

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Vanity Fare *

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2019)

Whitney Houston

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*X-Ray specs*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Young Rascals

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

AC/DC

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Beautiful South*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Coldplay

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Deep Purple*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Elton John

F


----------



## Meringue (Jul 9, 2019)

Frantz Ferdinand

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Georgie Fame*

*H*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Helen Shapiro

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Ian Dury *

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2019)

Joni Mitchell

K


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Kansas

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

*Lyle Lovett

M*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Monkees

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

Nancy Sinatra

O


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2019)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Robbie Williams*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Survivor

T


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2019)

Tonya Wilcox

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Uncle Kracker

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2019)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Willie Nelson
X*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

X

Yolanda Adams

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Adam Ant

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Blue Mondays' *

*C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Culture Club

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Dead Kennedys

E*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Elvis!

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Freddie  Fender

G


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2019)

Genesis

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2019)

I n x s   

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Jason Mraz

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2019)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Leo Sayer

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Madonna

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Nazareth*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Queen

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Roy Orbison

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Stan Getz


T*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Tiny Tim  

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Ventures

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Wham

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Zager & Evans *

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

a-ha

B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 22, 2019)

Born Jovi

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Corey Hart

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Detroit Spinners*

*E*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Etta James

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Fun.

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Genesis *

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2019)

Honeycombs

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Ian Drury *

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Joan Jett

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Keith Urban*

*L*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 29, 2019)

Lily Allen

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Mary Chapin Carpenter*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Natalie Imbruglia

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*One true Voice*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Phil Collins

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Rick Springfield

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 1, 2019)

(The) Smith's

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*U2*

*V*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 3, 2019)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Yanee

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 4, 2019)

(The) Zodiacs

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Alice Cooper

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2019)

Beyonce

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Carpenters*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

DHT

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*ELO
F*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

*Fat Boys

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Green Day

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Hurricane Smith*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

_Isaac Hayes

J_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

James Arthur

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*Kinks*

*L*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Liberace   




M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2019)

*Manfred mann*

*N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Pink

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Steve Harley *

*T*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2019)

Toya Wilcox

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Ventures

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X/Y*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

XTC  Band

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Young Guns*

*Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Alphaville*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Bebe Rexha

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Carpenters *

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Dire Straits

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Elkie Brooks*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Four Seasons

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Journey

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Katrina and the waves *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Lauv

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2019)

*Monkees

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*New Christy Minstrels*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)

Pete Townshend

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rhianna

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Sparks*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2019)

*Velvet Underground

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Wrecking Crew *

*X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Young Rascals

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

All-4-One

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Blue
C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

CCR

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Diana Ross *

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2019)

Freddie Mercury

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Greg Allman*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Huey Lewis & The News

I


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2019)

*Ink Spots

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*Keith Urban*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Lou Reed

M*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2019)

Manhattans

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Newbeats*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2019)

*Peter Frampton

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

*Rascal Flatts

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2019)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*U 2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Val Doonican*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*will. i. am

X*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Yardbirds 

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2019)

Zombies

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Animals*

*B*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 3, 2019)

Bing Crosby


C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2019)

*Chiffons*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Def Leppard

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2019)

*Engelbert Humperdinck

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Foreigner *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Gnarls Barkley

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2019)

*Hollies

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Isley Brothers*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

James Bay

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Kenny Rogers*

*L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Lionel Ritchie
M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Mike Oldfield

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Neil Tennant*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Otis Redding

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Petula Clark*

*Q*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Queen
R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Showaddywaddy*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Wishbone Ash*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

Xscape

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Yes*

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2019)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 15, 2019)

*Allman Brothers

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Bee-Gees *

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2019)

*Cream

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*Donovan*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

Ellie Goulding

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*Fifty cent *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

Gloria Gaynor

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Iggy Pop

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Jethro Tull*

*K*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Kool and The Gang
L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Limmie and  family cookin' *

*M *


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2019)

Madonna

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2019)

Nickelback

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2019)

*Radiohead

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Sam Smith

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*T- Rex *

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Uncle Kracker

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Vinegar Joe*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*Wishbone Ash

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*X-ray Specs*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2019)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Archies*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Berlin

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Chairman of the Board*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Deniece Williams

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Elkie Brooks*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Hanson

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*INXS*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Kings of Leon*

*L *


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Lauv

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2019)

*Megadeath

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Nazareth*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2019)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Rod Stewart*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Smash Mouth

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 11, 2019)

Take That

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*UB40*

*V*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Vengaboys 
W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Willie nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2019)

skipping X

Yes

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2019)

*Zephyr

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*America*

*B*


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2019)

Beyonce

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2019)

Charles Aznavour

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*Dolly Parton*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Ed Sheeran

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Gwen Stefani

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Imagine Dragons

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Jesus Jones*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)

*K C and The Sunshine Band

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Lynyrd Skynyrd*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)

*Marilyn Manson

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Nirvana*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

One Direction

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Paul Young*

*Q*


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

Queensryche 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Robbie Williams*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2019)

Sheryl  Crow

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Three dog night*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Uncle Kracker

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Velvet Underground*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2019)

Will-I-Am

XYZ


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2019)

Young Rascals

z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Alan Jackson

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)

*Beastie Boys

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Chicago*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)

*Dave Matthews

E*


----------



## chic (Oct 22, 2019)

Emerson Lake and Palmer

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Fergie

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Gerry & the Pacemakers*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Hole

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Iron Maiden*

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Joni Mitchell

K*


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

Kings of Leon

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

LeAnn Rimes

M


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

Moody Blues

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Neil Young
O*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

Zappa, Frank

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Alphaville*

*B*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Carpenters*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Donna Lewis

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Fugees

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Gladys Knight
H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

double post


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

below ...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Human League

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Julie Felix*

*K*


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

Kool and the Gang

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Lukas Graham

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Monkees*

*N*


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2019)

Nazareth

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Olivia  Newton-John

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)

*Postmodern Jukebox

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Simple Minds

T


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

T-Rex

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Urban  (Keith)

V


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2019)

Van Halen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Who (the)*

*X/Y*


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

Yanni

ZA


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2019)

Adele

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2019)

*Bob Marley

C*


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

Creedence

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Dammed ( The) *

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Eddie Money

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Greg Allman

H*


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

Herbie Hancock

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Ike Turner

J


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2019)

Jonas Bros.

K/L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Katie Melua *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Lady Antebellum

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Mike and the Mechanics*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

New Edition

O


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

Ozzie Osborne

P


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Ray Conniff

S


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)

Styx

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)

*Tom Waits

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*U2*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Warren Zevon

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

*X-Ray Specs*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Yes

Z*


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

Zappa, Frank

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Andy Gibb*

*B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2019)

Billy Ocean

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Cerys Matthews*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Daryl Hall  .. & John Oates 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)

*Ella Fitzgerald

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Frank Zappa*

*G*


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

Great White

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Harry Chapin*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2019)

*Igor Stravinsky

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*Joe brown*

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 20, 2019)

Kinks

L


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)

Los Bravos

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2019)

Mariah  Carey

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Neil Young*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2019)

*Otis Redding

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Pink*

*Q*


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Ronettes

S


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)

Stone Temple Pilots

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Travis*

*U*


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2019)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Velvet Revolver*

*W*


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2019)

War

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*X-Ray Specs*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Yanni

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Zephyr

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*America*

*B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Bill Withers

C*


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2019)

CSN

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Damage*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2019)

*Faith Hill

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Gladys Knight*

*H*


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Harrison. George

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Isley Brothers

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Jam*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Kelly Clarkson

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Lindisfarne *

*M*


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Nirvana*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2019)

*Ozzy Osbourne

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Pink*

*Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

* Queen*

*R*


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

Rundgren, Todd

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Shadows*

*T*


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

TOYA

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2019)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Willie Nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

Young, Neil

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Abba

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Blondie

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival*

*D*


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)

Diamond, Neil

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Elvis

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*G*rateful Dead

*H*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2019)

*Isley Brothers

J*


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

James Gang

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2019)

*Kool and the Gang

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Little Mix*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Mariah Carey

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Nazareth

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Oasis*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Pat Metheny

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

REO Speedwagon

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

*Sweet*

*T*


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

T-Rex

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

Velvet undergroud

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Walker Brothers
X/Y*


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Rascals

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2019)

Aloe Blacc (Avicii)

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Blackeyed peas *

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Charles Aznavour

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Daniel Boone*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Ellie Goulding

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Flaming Lips

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Gary Numan*

*H*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

Herman's Hermits

I/J


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Jaki Graham *

*K*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

Knight, Gladys

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Lindisfarne*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 14, 2019)

Michael Buble

N


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)

*Pete Seeger

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)

*Ray Davies

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Stylistics*

*T*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Teddy Pendergrass


U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Village people *

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)

*Weezer

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*X-Ray Spex*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)

*Yanni

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2019)

Alice Cooper

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Beyoncè

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Chicago*

*D*


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

Duran Duran

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Ed Sheeran

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Fleetwood Mac*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

*Greg Allman

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Herman's Hermits*

*I*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

It's a Beautiful Day

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Jack in the box - Clodagh Rogers *

*K*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Kings of Leon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2019)

*Loudon Wainwright

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

Oops I went a bit awry back there , got my games mixed up... ^^^ 

*Mel & Kim*

*N*


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

Nickelback

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*One Direction*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Pink

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2019)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Rubettes*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sting

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Tavares *

*U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Uriah Heep

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Village People*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Warren Zevon

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*X-Ray Spex*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)

*Young Rascals

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)

*Andy Williams

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Blue*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

Charlie Puth

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Dave Clark 5 *

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2019)

*Eddie Vedder

F*


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

Free

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*George Harrison*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 27, 2019)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Imagination *

*J*


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

Jewel

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Kate Bush

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2019)

Lizzo

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Muddy Waters

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Nilsson *

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2019)

*Otis Redding

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2019)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Robin Gibb*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2020)

Shaed

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)

*Tina Turner

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2020)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

Whitesnake

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*X

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*X-Ray Spex*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Yanni

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

Adele

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Brenda Lee

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Carpenters*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2020)

Deniece  Williams   (my spell check really doesn't like her name) 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Frank Zappa

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*George McCrae *

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hank Marvin

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Ian Drury*

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)

*Janis Joplin

K*


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2020)

King Crimson

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Little Eva*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*Marvin Gaye

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

New Kids On The Block

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Oasis*

*P*


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2020)

Preston, Billy

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Rihanna

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Sam Cooke

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Travis*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

UB40

V


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

Van Halen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Wet-wet-wet*

*X*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Yazoo*

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Zombies

A*


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)

Archies, The

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Brad Paisley

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

Cutting Crew

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Dave Grohl

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

Elton John

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

*Fifty cent *

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*Ginger Baker

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Hermans Hermits*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2020)

*Idina Menzel

J*


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2020)

Jackyl

L


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Linkin Park


M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Madness*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Nina Simone

O*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ohio Players


P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Phil  Collins

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Robert Plant

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Sam Smith

T


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Vengaboys*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 17, 2020)

Will-I-Am

XYZ


----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2020)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*America*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Bruno Mars

C


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Creed


D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Damage*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Elvis Costello

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Green Day

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Hermans' hermits*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)

*Isley Brothers

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Kraftwerk*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2020)

Long John Baldry

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Monkees*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)

*Nas

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

Pretenders

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Supremes*

*T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2020)

Vanessa  Carlton

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2020)

*White Stripes

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*X-Ray Spex*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Yoko Ono

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*ZZ top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Adele

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*Backstreet boys*

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2020)

*Cream

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Dead or Alive

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Elbow*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Franz Ferdinand

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Genesis

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Housemartins *

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*INXS

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Jimmy Somerville *

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 27, 2020)

Katie Melua

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Lighthouse family*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)

*Michael Stipe

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicki  French

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*O'jays*

*P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2020)

Prince

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*Rosemary Clooney 
S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

*Stan Getz

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Tracy Chapman

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

UB40

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

*Vic Damone

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*Who ( the) *

*X/Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yana

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Zac Brown Band

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Animals*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Beyoncé

C


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

Celine Dion

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*David Essex*

*E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 3, 2020)

Enya

F


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Fun.

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)

*Harry James

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Inkspots*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Judy Garland

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Kenny Loggins

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Lobo*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2020)

Madonna

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*New kids on the block ( my daughter had the pash for one of them when she was a teen) *

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Olivia Newton John

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Pink Floyd*

*Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

Robbie Williams

S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Selena  Gomez

T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Temptations*

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ultravox

V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Vince Gill*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2020)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Yazoo*

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2020)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Bee-Gees*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Celine Dion

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2020)

Delta Goodrem

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)

*Ella Fitzgerald

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Frank Sinatra*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2020)

*Guy Lombardo

H*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Hollies

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Ian Drury*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2020)

John Denver

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Keith Urban*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2020)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Mumford and sons *

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2020)

No Doubt

O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Pink Martini

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Seekers *

*T*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Talking Heads

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Village People

W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2020)

Wilson Philips

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Young Guns *

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

American Authors

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Blackeyed peas *

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2020)

Cutting Crew

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Dana*

*E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 2, 2020)

Elton John

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*Gene Pitney

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Johnny Ray*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)

*k.d. lang

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Lynyrd Skynyrd*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Madonna

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*New kids on the block*

*O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Olly Murs

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Pink Floyd*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2020)

Quarterflash

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*Rod Stewart*

*S*


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

Stevens, Cat

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Ted Nugent

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

*Vanessa  Carlton

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Willie Nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

bumped

*X-ray spex *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

A..

ABBA

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Backstreet boys *

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Cher

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich *

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 9, 2020)

Elvis Presley 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Gene Pitney

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Heaven 17*

*I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*James Ingram*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Keith Urban

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Lindisfarne*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mike Oldfield

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Nickelback

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*OMD *

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Pat Benatar

Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 17, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2020)

REO  Speedwagon

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

*Sam Cooke

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*T-Rex*

*U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Usher

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Val Doonican *

*W*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Whitney Houston

X or Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Yazoo*

*Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 20, 2020)

Zombies

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Animals*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

*Bryan  Adams

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Creedence, Clearwater Revival... *

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2020)

David Essex

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Elkie Brooks*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2020)

*Harry Nilsson

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Ian Dury *

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jackie Wilson

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Kinks( the) *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Lewis  Capaldi

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Madness
N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Natalie Merchant

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Pam Tillis

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Roger Daltrey

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Sweet*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

The Fray

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Yazoo*

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2020)

*Zac Brown Band

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Alabama*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2020)

*Bon Jovi

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Carpenters*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)

*Dave Brubeck

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)

*Fine Young Cannibals

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 30, 2020)

Hall and Oates

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2020)

*Indigo Girls

J*


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Johnny Ray *

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Lindisfarne*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 4, 2020)

Mika

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Neil Diamond*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Oliver Tree

P*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Supremes*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

Train

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2020)

*Vicki Lewis 

W*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Young Guns*

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*Ziggy Marley

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Animals*

*B*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)

*Brenda Lee

C*


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Carole King*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)

*Derek and the Dominos

E*


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Golden Earring*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 15, 2020)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Ian Drury *

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Jonas  Brothers

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Kris Kristofferson *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Lifehouse

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Mariah Carey *

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Natalie Cole

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*OMD*
*
*
*P*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2020)

Phil Collins

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Rubettes*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Spencer Davis Group

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*T-Rex*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)

UB40

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Vince Gill*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 23, 2020)

Will-I-Am

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*X-ray spex*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

Youndbloods

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2020)

Adele

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Boyzone*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Carrie  Underwood

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Dave Clark 5 *

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2020)

*Emmy Lou Harris

F*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2020)

*Garbage

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2020)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2020)

*Iron Maiden*

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2020)

*Jay Z

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Kanye West*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

Lionel   Ritchie

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Michael Jackson

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Nazareth*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2020)

Anita Harris

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Beach  Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Crying Shames *

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Dead or Alive

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Fergie

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*George Harrison*

*H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Hank Williams

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Inxs*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jackson Five

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Karen Carpenter*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Lana Del Rey

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

*Melissa  Etheridge

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Nazareth*

*O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2020)

Olly Murs

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Pink Floyd*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Rascal  Flatts

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Steve Harley*

*T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Thompson Twins

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Village People

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

*Avril  Lavigne

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Bobby Vee*

*C*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2020)

Carpenters

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Diana Ross
E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Elton John

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2020)

*Fountains of Wayne

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2020)

Green  Day

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Harry Belafonte*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

Imagine  Dragons

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2020)

Jimi Hendrix

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Killers*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Lennon Sisters

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Monkeys 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Nazareth

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Pat Benatar

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Randy Newman

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Shadows*

*T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)

*Van Morrison

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Wet- wet-wet *

*X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)

*XTC

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Yazoo*

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

a-ha

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Blue*

*C*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Eric Clapton

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2020)

*Dinah Washington

E*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Easybeats

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Foreigner *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Genesis

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2020)

Helen Shapiro

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*INXS*

*J*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Julian Lennon

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Keith Urban*

*L*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Little River Band

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Madness
N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Nina Simone

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Paula Abdul

Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Strawbs*

*T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 12, 2020)

Temperance Seven

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Vanessa  Carlton

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Willie Nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2020)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2020)

*Bon Jovi

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Creedence clearwater Revival*

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Eagles*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Faith Hill

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2020)

George Harrison

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Harry Chapin*

*I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Ink Spots

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Jefferson Airplane*

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Lindisfarne *

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

Maren  Morris

N


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

Norman Connors

*O*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*OMD*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 29, 2020)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Quicksilver Messenger Service

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Rubettes*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

Savage  Garden

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2020)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Veronicas

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2020)

*Waylon Jennings

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*X-Ray Spex*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Young Rascals

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2020)

Anthony Newley

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Bangles*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Culture  Club

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Damage*

*E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

ELO

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Foreigner*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Gary Glitter

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Journey*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

Kenny  Loggins

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Lulu*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2020)

Miley Cyrus

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Nancy Wilson

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

O'Jays

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Poison*

*Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Roy Wood*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Santana

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2020)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)

*Vampire Weekend

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Will.I.Am*

*X/Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yana

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*ZZ Top*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Avril   Lavigne

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Badfinger*

*C*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Crowded House


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Damage*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

Eurythmics

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 2, 2020)

Four Tops

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Genesis*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2020)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*INXS*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

Julie Andrews

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*Kinks*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2020)

Lady  Gaga

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Manfred Mann*

*N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*One True Voice*

*P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Peter Sarstedt

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Queen*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Supremes*

*T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Tremeloes

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Ultravox*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Vince Hill

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Willie Nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Yello

Z


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2020)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Adele

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bruce Springstein

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Cyndi  Lauper

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*David Cassidy*

*E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2020)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*Frank Ifield*

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

*Gary Puckett and the Union Gap

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*Hollies*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

_*Iron Maiden

J*_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Judas Priest*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

Kelly Clarkson

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Lindisfarne*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Mica Paris

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Nirvana

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 10, 2020)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Pentatonix

Q


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Queen


R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2020)

Roberta Flack

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Sparks*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

The Jackson 5

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Undertones*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

Vince  Guaraldi  Trio

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*Waylon Jennings*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Yothu Yindi

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Anne  Murray

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Beach Boys

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Carol King

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Doctor Hook

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 22, 2020)

Eddie Cochran

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2020)

Faith Hill

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Harry Belafonte

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*INXS

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

John Farnham

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Laura Nyro

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Madness
N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

_*Nelly Furtado

O*_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Paul Young

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Rolling Stones

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Sam Cooke

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Temptations

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ultravox

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Vince  Guaraldi

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Willie nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*America

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bryan Adams

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Celine Dion

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Don McLean 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Eddie Vedder

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Fortunes

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 12, 2020)

Genesis

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Harry  Connick Jr.

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Inxs

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Jay Z

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lena Horne

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Madness
N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Natalie Cole

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*One True Voice

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)

Pet Shop Boys

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)

Righteous Brothers

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Sam smith

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

*Willie Nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Xenon

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*You light up my life - Debbie Boone

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Zappatika

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2021)

*Al Green

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Beach Boys 

C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Carlos Santana

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Daniel Boone

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Eden Kane

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Hall & Oates

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

OOps just realised I made a boo-boo back there ^^^...   

*INXS
J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

John Leyton

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Kiss

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Linda Lewis

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Michael Jackson

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2021)

Naked Eyes

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Otis Redding

P*


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Rubettes

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 22, 2021)

Sandie Shaw

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Tremeloes

U*


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Vince Hill

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Whitesnake

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*X-ray-spex 

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*ZZ Top..

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 24, 2021)

Adele

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Blackeyed peas 

C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Chic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)

*Dinah Shore

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Gary Numan

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Huey  Lewis & the News

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Ian Drury 

J*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

J.J. Cale

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Led Zeppelin​
*M*


----------



## 1955er (Jan 28, 2021)

Klaatu


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

M

*Manhattan Transfer*


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

NSYNC

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Paul McCartney

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Rolling stones

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2021)

*Sonic Youth

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

*Tavares

U*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

U2


V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2021)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Waylon Jennings

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Xavier Rudd*​
*Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Yves St Laurent 

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Australian Crawl

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Beatles

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2021)

Crowded  House

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2021)

Dinah Washington

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Enya

F*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Fallen Order


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2021)

George   Michael

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Heart

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*INXS

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2021)

Joe Cocker

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2021)

Kelly  Clarkson

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Lindisfarne

M*


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Meatloaf

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)

*Nick Cave

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

*One Direction

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2021)

*Peter Nero

Q*


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Rod Stewart

S*


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Spiderbait

T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Temptations

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2021)

Ultravox

W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Waylon Jennings

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Xcursion

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

ZZ- Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

Art Garfunkel

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Backstreet Boys

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2021)

Cleo Laine

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Darren Day

E*


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Godsmack

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Harry Chapin

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Indigo Girls

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Johnny Cash

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Linkin Park

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Monkees

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2021)

Nena

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

OASIS 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Poison

Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 15, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Robert Palmer

S*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Slade

T


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

The Troggs.   



U


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Vengaboys

W*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 17, 2021)

Wet Wet Wet


X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*X-ray spex

Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Young Guns

Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Arctic monkeys

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bay City Rollers

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2021)

Donna  Lewis

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Earth wind and fire

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2021)

Gary Puckett & The Union Gap

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Hermans' Hermits

I*


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Joe Cocker



K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Karen Carpenter

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Lobo

M*


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Madison Avenue

N


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Neil Sedaka

O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*OMD
P*


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Patty Paige

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2021)

Ringo Starr




S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Searchers

T*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Type 0 Negative

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 22, 2021)

Vince Hill



W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Waylon Jennings

X.Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

X-Ray Spex

Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

(The) Animals



B


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2021)

Belinda Carlisle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Chris Rea

D*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Diana Ross


E


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Eiffel 65

F


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Freddy Fender


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Henry Mancini 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Ink Spots

J*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

J.J. Cale

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*KD Lang

L*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2021)

Louis Armstrong   



M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Madonna

N*


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

Nancy Sinatra

O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 25, 2021)

Petula Clarke



Q


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Radiohead

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Sweet

T*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 26, 2021)

Tiny Tim  


U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 26, 2021)

Vicki Carr



W


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 26, 2021)

Westlife

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

X-Ray Spex

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 26, 2021)

Ziggy Marley

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Animals

B*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

Björn Skifs - Swedish singer. First Swedish artist to have a number one Billboard hit in the USA in April 1974 with Hooked on a Feeling. The song was used with the dancing baby in the TV series Ally McBeal.






S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

Remember 'hooked on a feeling well '' 

*Supremes*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

Oops holly should have been C after B wasn't paying attention


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2021)

Cher 


D


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Dave Clark Five

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Faith No More

G


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2021)

George Harrison 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*harry Styles

I*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Ike Turner



J


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

James Brown and the Famous Flames

K


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Katy Perry 



L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Lighthouse Family

M*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Maroon 5

N


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

New Christy Minstrels

O


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

*Oak Ridge Boys

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Poison

Q*


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Quantum Jump

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 2, 2021)

Ricky Martin




S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Shadows

S*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Talking Heads

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

Uriah Heep 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Waylon Jennings

X*


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*Alan Price

B*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Brenda Lee




C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Corey Hart

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Faron Young

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Gladys Knight

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Heart

I


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Indigo Girls

J


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2021)

Jay Kay


K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Keith Urban

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Lindisfarne

M*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Martha Wainwright 


N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Neil Young

O*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Oscar Peterson.




P






P


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2021)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Reel Big Fish

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Savage Garden

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2021)

T. Rex

U


----------



## Meringue (Mar 13, 2021)

(The) Undertakers



V


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y/Z


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2021)

Yanni

Z/A


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Z Z Top

A


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2021)

Abba

B


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Bette Midler



C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival

D*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

David Bowie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Elkie Brookes

F*


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Freddy Prinz

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2021)

Georgie Fame

H


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Helen Shapiro. 



I


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Jars of Clay


K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Killers

L*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 15, 2021)

Los Bravos



M


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Maroon 5

N


----------



## Meringue (Mar 15, 2021)

Nirvana




O


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Oingo Boingo

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*Petula Clark 

Q*


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2021)

Rufus Wainwright 



S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Shadows

T*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 17, 2021)

Toyah Willcox   



U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Undertones

V/W*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 17, 2021)

Vic Damone



W


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Will Young

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Arlo Guthrie

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Bad Company

C


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Chanel West Coast

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*David Grey

E*


----------



## Patch (Mar 19, 2021)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Foo fighters

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2021)

Gloria Gaynor

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals

I*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

James Morrison


K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Kelly Clarkson

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 21, 2021)

Luke Kelly

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Morrissey

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

No Doubt

O


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Oak Ridge Boys

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Ray Stevens

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Showaddywaddy 

T*


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Tanya Tucker

U/V


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Vicki Carr

W


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Willie Nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Ziggy Marley

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*Annie Lennox

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2021)

*Bonnie Raitt

C*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Cheap Trick

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*Diamond Rio

E*


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

Eartha Kitt


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Generation X

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Harry Styles

I*


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Iron Butterfly

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 26, 2021)

Jamiroquai

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*Keith urban

L*


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Lady Gaga

M


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Muse

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Neil Young

O*


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

OneRepublic

P


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Panic at the Disco

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2021)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Sublime

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Utopia

V/W/X


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

Velvet Underground

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*X-Ray Spex

Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Young Guns

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2021)

Adam Ant

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Beyonce

C*


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

Connie Francis

D


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2021)

David Bowie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Enya

F*


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Faith No More


G


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Gladys Knight and the Pips

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Helen Reddy

I*


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Incubus

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Jerry Marsden

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2021)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Lindisfarne

M*


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Merle Haggard

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 5, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 5, 2021)

Paula  Abdul

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 5, 2021)

R - Robert Palmer

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Savage Gaden

T


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2021)

Train ...

U


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2021)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Apr 6, 2021)

Yardbirds.

z/A


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Z Z Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Alexis Korner 

B*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Blind Melon

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Carpenters

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

Dua  Lipa

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Earth, Wind & Fire

F


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Fiona Apple

G


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2021)

G - Gregory Isaacs

*H*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

Hollies

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Jamiroquai

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2021)

Kenny  Loggins

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2021)

*Leslie Uggams

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Mick Jagger

N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2021)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

*One Direction

P*


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 10, 2021)

Roberta Flack

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2021)

Shakira

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

T Bone Burnett

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*U 2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Vangelis 

W*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2021)

*X Ambassadors

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Zara Larsson

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Alicia Keys

B


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Black Keys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Carpenters

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2021)

Desmond Dekker

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Elvis Costello

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

George Jones

H


----------



## Meringue (Apr 28, 2021)

Hank Marvin 


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2021)

*Ike Turner

J*


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

J J Cale

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Keith Moon

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

LeAnn  Rimes

M


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Martha and the Vandellas

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Newbeats

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*Ozzy Osbourne*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Rosemary Clooney

S


----------



## Meringue (Apr 29, 2021)

Sonny and Cher



T


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Tom T. Hall

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## Meringue (Apr 30, 2021)

Will Young



X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*X-Ray Spex

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2021)

*Yanni

Z/A*


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Andy Williams

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Boyzone

C*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Davy Jones

E*


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Frank Ifield

G*


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Godsmack

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Hermans' Hermits

I*


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Ike Turner

J


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

James Taylor

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Killers

L*


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Luke Bryan

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Marvin Gaye

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Nick Cave

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Pearl Jam

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*Santana

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 8, 2021)

Ultravox

W


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2021)

(The)  Weeknd

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*X ray-Spex

Y/Z*


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

Youngbloods

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2021)

Bonnie Tyler

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival

D*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Elvin Bishop

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## maybenot (May 10, 2021)

Genesis


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Harry Belafonte

I*


----------



## maybenot (May 10, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*John Lennon

K*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

K.C and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Lou Reed

M*


----------



## Meringue (May 11, 2021)

Madness



N


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Nirvana

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2021)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Quicksilver Messenger

R*


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Ronnie Millsap 

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Syreeta 

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Terence Trent D'Arby

U


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Wilson Pickett 

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Yazoo...

Z/A*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Bellamy Brothers

C*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Celine Dion

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*David Grey

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 13, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Faron Young

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Gordon Lightfoot

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)

*Hazel Scott

I*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Johnny Cash

K*


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Katherine McPhee

L


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Madness

N*


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

New Christy Minstrels 

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*OMD

N*


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

*New Kids On The Block

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

Sorry my error..it should have been ''P''

*Pink Floyd

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Shirley45 (May 16, 2021)

Roxy Music

S


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Simply Red

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Vangelis

W*


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Wings


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*X-Ray Spex

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Adele

B*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Blackfoot Sue

C*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*David Grey

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2021)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Hall & Oates

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*iron Maiden

J*


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Joni Mitchell

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Kenny Rogers

L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Lulu

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Manfred Mann

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Nirvana

O*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Pat Benatar


Q*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Roxette

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Sandi Shaw

T*


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Three doors down

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Will Young

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z/a*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*Zevon, Warren 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Applejacks

B*


----------



## Meringue (May 23, 2021)

Brian May



C


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Carol King

D*


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Debby Boone

E


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Evanescence

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Frank Zappa

G*


----------



## Meringue (May 23, 2021)

Grace Jones


H


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Harry Chapin

I*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*John Lennon

K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Katrina  &  the Waves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Los Lobos

M*


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Marianne Faithful 

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Nine Inch Nails

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Osmonds

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Pete Townshend

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Ramones

S*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Showaddywaddy 

T*


----------



## Patch (May 27, 2021)

Toni Tennille 

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Who

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## joybelle (May 27, 2021)

AC/DC

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Bee-Gees

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Cab Calloway

D*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Duran Duran

E*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Eiffel 65

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Franz Ferdinand

G*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*George Benson

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Herman's Hermits

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Ian Dury

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Jan and Dean

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Lady Gaga

M*


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*Madonna

N*


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

New Christy Minstrels 

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*Ozzy Osbourne

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2021)

*Peggy Lee

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

Robert Plant

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Sister Sledge

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 31, 2021)

Tiny Tim

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Uriah Heep

V*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Wayne Shorter

X*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*X-Ray spex

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Young Guns

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Zac Brown Band

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Aztec Camera

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2021)

Billy Fury

C


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Credence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Damned 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2021)

*Everclear

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Frank Ifield

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2021)

*Herbie Hancock

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*INXS

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

Justin  Bieber

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Kate Bush

L*


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Lynn Anderson

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2021)

*Mel Torme

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

Naked  Eyes

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Ozzy Osbourne 

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Robbie Williams

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2021)

Stevie Wonder

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*T-Rex

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Van Morrison

W*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Zephyr

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2021)

Ace  of Base

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Bryan Adams

C*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 5, 2021)

Chris Rea

D


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

Donny Osmond

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Gladys Knight

H*


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Helen Reddy

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Inxs

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*James Taylor

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Lee Hazelwood

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Mick Fleetwood

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Neil Young

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Ohio Players

P*


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Peter, Paul, and Mary

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

Rush

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Santana

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

Tiffany

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Van Halen

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Willy Nelson

X*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*ZZ Top 

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2021)

Anthony Newley

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Bob Marley

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2021)

Culture  Club

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Gene Pitney

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Harry Styles

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Isley Brothers

J*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Jet

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Kate Bush

L*


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Lynn Anderson

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Marianne Faithful 

N


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Nat King Cole

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Otis Redding

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Paul McCartney 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Rubettes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Sam Cooke

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Terence Trent D'Arby

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Undertones

V


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2021)

Wilson Phillips

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Animals

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Black Sabbath

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*Cars

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Davy Jones

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Eurythmics

F*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Faith No More

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Gary Numan 

H*


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Hall & Oates

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Irene Cara

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*INXS

J*


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Jeannie C. Riley

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Keith Moon

L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Monkees

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Neil Young

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark 

P*


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

Paul Revere and the Raiders

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 16, 2021)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Rolling Stones

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Styx

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Val Doonican

W*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*X Ambassadors

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*Young Guns

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

Anne Murray

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

B-52

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Chairman of the Board

D*


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Dave Clark Five

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Don Ho

E*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Echo & the Bunnymen

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Faith No More

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Graham Nash

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Hot Chocolate

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Iron Maiden

J*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Kelly Lang 

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 19, 2021)

Leo Sayer

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike  +  the Mechanics

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*New kids on the Block

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Oscar Peterson

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

Question Mark and The Mysterians

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*Robbie Williams

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Three doors down

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2021)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Willie Nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*X Ambassadors

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Ziggy Marley

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Annie Lennox

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Black Eyed Peas

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Chas & Dave

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Fairport Convention

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Hank Williams, Jr.

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Iron Maiden

J*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Kool & The Gang

L*


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Loretta Lynn

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Mike Oldfield 

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Norah Jones

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Pam Tillis

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Rubettes


S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2021)

Santana

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Tom Jones

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Van Halen

W*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 25, 2021)

Wright Brothers Band

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Abba

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Backstreet   Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Carpenters

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Derek & the Dominoes

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Elkie Brooks

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Fall Out Boy

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Gladys Knight

H*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Huey Lewis and the News

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Indigo Girls

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Jon Bon Jovi

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Kenny Rogers

L*


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Louis (Louie) Armstrong

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Madison Avenue

N


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Neil Finn

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Petula Clark

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Red Scovine

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Searchers

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Tom Petty

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Uriah Shelton

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Willie Nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Xavier Rudd

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Yardbirds

Z*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Frank *Zappa

A*


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Arlo Guthrie

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Bad Company

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Cream

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Dave Brubeck

E*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 29, 2021)

Eagles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2021)

*Gorillaz

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Johnny Rotten

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Lady Gaga

M*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Mick Jagger

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*New kids on the Block

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Onerepublic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Patti Smith

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Robbie Robertson

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Sandy Shaw

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Tears for Fears

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Village People

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2021)

William Young

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*(Assorted) Zappas

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Adam Ant

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Boston

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Chicago

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Diana Krall

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Foundations

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*George Gershwin

H*


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Henry Mancini

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Impressions

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*James Brown

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Los Lobos

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Manhattan Transfer

R *


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Radiohead

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Shadows

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Uriah Heap

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Val Doonican

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*X-Ray Spex

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Y2K

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Adam Ant

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Bob Dylan

C*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

Chris Young

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2021)

Donovan

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Fats Domino

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Genesis

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Howlin' Wolf

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Iron Maiden

J*


----------



## Patch (Jul 10, 2021)

Julie London

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Keith Urban

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Loudon Wainwright

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Metallica

N *


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

No Doubt

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*O'Jays

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

Prince

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Roberta Flack

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

Steve  Perry

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Three Days Grace

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Vangelis

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

Wham!

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*X-ray-spex

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Young & Company

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

a-ha

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

*Brian Eno

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Dave Clark 5

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*Elkie Brooks 

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Faith  Hill

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Gerry Mulligan

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Harry Connick, Jr.

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Iron Maiden

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Jan and Dean

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Kinks

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Lynyrd Skynyrd

M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Madison Avenue

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Nirvana

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Offspring

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Pat Metheny

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Quiet Riot

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Ron Wood

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Stranglers

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tornadoes

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Velvet Underground

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Wizzard

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Z Z Top

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Zero 7

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Anne Murray

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Barry Gibb

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Creedence Clearwater, Revival

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Dave Grohl

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Elton   John

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Freddie Mercury

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Gabby  Barrett

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Harry Styles

I*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

John  Waite

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Kelly Osborne

L*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

*Lady Gaga

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Marilyn Manson

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Nazareth

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2021)

Peter Gabriel

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)

*Quicksilver Messenger

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Rod Stewart

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Sully Erna

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Tavares

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Wings

X*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Ace Frehley

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Bryan  Adams

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Counting Crows

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Dead Can Dance

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*Frankie Valli

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

Gloria Gaynor

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Hermans Hermits

I*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Imagination

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Judas priest

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Linda Lewis

M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Mary J. Blige

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Nelly

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2021)

Pharrell   Williams

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2021)

*Richard Thompson

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Santana

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Terry Jacks

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

Uncle  Kracker

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Van Morrison

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Zappa, Frank

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2021)

Adele

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Bachman Turner Overdrive

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Dandy Warhols

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Elkie Brooks

F*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Faith No More

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Goo Goo Dolls

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Happy Mondays

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Icehouse

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

James Blunt

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Kim Wilde* (she lives near me)

*L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Lazyboy

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Mary J. Blige

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2021)

Natalie  Imbruglia

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*Ollie Murrs

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Quicksilver Messenger

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*Revolver

S*


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Salt-N-Pepa

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*Terry Jacks

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

Usher

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Velvet Underground

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Will Young

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Yes

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Argent

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Billy Fury

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Carlos Santana

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Della Reese

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Fairport Convention

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Godsmack

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Helen Reddy

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

I C P

J


----------



## Meringue (Aug 8, 2021)

John Denver


K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Kenny Rogers

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Lionel Ritchie

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Minnie Ripperton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Noel Gallagher

O *


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Petula Clark 

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

Q  ... no to  'Queen'   again 

Righteous Brothers

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Stylistics

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Sully Erna

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Turtles

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Undertones

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Wayne Shorter

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Yanni

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Bachman Turner Overdrive

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Chicago

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Dead Kennedys

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Fugees

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Harry Nilsson

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*INXS


J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2021)

John Leyton

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Kim Wilde

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Led Zepplin

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*Madonna

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

Nicki   French

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Pam Tillis

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Quarterage

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Ray Davies

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Shawn  Mendes

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Temptations

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Vanessa Paradis

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Will I. Am

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

America

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Blue

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

Charlie Rich

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*David Sanborn

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Eartha Kitt

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Foreigner

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*Guns 'N Roses

H*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Halestorm

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*John Lennon

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Lauv

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Motorhead

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

*Neil Young

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Pat Benatar

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Ronnie Wood

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 22, 2021)

Stevie Wonder

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Tommy James and The Shondells

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Van  Morrison

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Wallflowers

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*X-Ray Spex

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Yoko Ono

Z*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Albert Hammond

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Bachelor Boys

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Cher

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Everly Brothers

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2021)

Fugees

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Gary Lewis

H*


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Halestorm

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Ian Drury

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2021)

*Jim Morrison

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

KC and the sunshine band

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Lenny Kravitz

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2021)

Michael Ball

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Nana Mouskouri 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*OMD

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Slade

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Thelma Houston

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Vivaldi

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Wanderers

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Yazoo

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)

*Buckwheat Zydeco

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Chicago

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

Detroit Spinners

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Flamingos

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Goo Goo dolls

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Hanson

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Ice-T

J*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

John Prine

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 1, 2021)

Linda Ronstadt

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Maroon 5

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Neneh Cherry 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*Oscar Peterson

P*


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Pandora's Box

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*Quicksilver Messenger

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

*Roger Whittaker

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)

*Shania Twain

T*


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Type O Negative

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*UB40

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2021)

Vivaldi

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Weezer

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Youngbloods

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Argyles

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Bee-Gees

C*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Donna Summer

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*East 17

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2021)

*Frankie Lymon

G*


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Garry Mills


H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Helen Reddy

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Isley Brothers

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Jennifer  Lopez

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Kansas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Lou Reed

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Maroon  5

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Nazareth

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 8, 2021)

Ozzie Osbourne

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Paul Young

Q*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Rage against the machine 

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Salt-N-Pepa

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Uncle  Kracker

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

Vanilla Ice

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Will Young

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Young Rascals

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)

*Billy Joel

C*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Cameo

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Diana Ross

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 12, 2021)

Edmundo Ross

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Foo Fighter

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Gladys Knight

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Hollies

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*James Taylor

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2021)

Kool & the Gang

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

*Lynn Anderson

M*


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Motorhead

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Nirvana

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2021)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Pink Floyd

Q*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger Daltry

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

*Sly Stone

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Tavares 

U*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 15, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Vangelis 

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

Adam Ant

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Bachelors

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Clancey Brothers

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Elbow

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Flock  of Seagulls

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Gloria Estefan

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Hank Williams, Jr.

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Irene Cara

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Johnny Rotten

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2021)

Kaiser Chiefs

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Los Lobos

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Mary Chapin Carpenter

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Nick Cave

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Peter Tork 

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Queens of the Stone Age

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Radiohead

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Shaman

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Wishbone Ash

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2021)

Yardbirds



Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Ziggy Marley

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

*Alan Price

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Ben E. King

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Carly  Rae  Jepsen

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Darlene Love

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Eurythmics

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Faith No More

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Gene Simmons

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Hazel Scott

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Kenny Loggins

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Laura Branigan

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Mike Oldfield

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

*Nancy Sinatra

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

OMD

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

*Queen

R*


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Strawbs

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Tina Marie

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Ugly Kid Joe

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Vangelis

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Wishbone Ash

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Young Guns

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Ashanti

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

Blackeyed peas 

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 27, 2021)

Cyndi Lauper

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

*Eagles

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2021)

George Harrison

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Jiimmy Cliff

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

KC and The Sunshine band.

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Linda Lewis

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

Mick Fleetwood

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

Nickelback

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

O'Jays

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

Prince

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2021)

Radiohead

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Stylistics

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*Tammy Wynette

U*


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

_Van Cliburn

W_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 30, 2021)

Wilson Pickett

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

_Xavier Cugat

Y_


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Ziggy Stardust

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

ABBA

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)

_Buckinghams

C_


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Chicago

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)

Diana Ross

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Ed  Sheeran

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 2, 2021)

Freddie and The Dreamers

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

Herbie Hancock

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

*Joe Cocker

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2021)

LeAnn   Rimes

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Mike Oldfield

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Nazareth

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

Pat Metheny

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2021)

Rihanna

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

*Shakira

T*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 4, 2021)

Toto

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

Wayne Shorter

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

X-Ray Spex

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes


Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

Alicia  Keys

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

Bill Withers

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

David Gates

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Four Tops
G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Gabby  Barrett

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Heart

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2021)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Lionel  Ritchie

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 7, 2021)

Miles Davis

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Nazareth

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 7, 2021)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Prince

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Roxette

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sandie Shaw

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Ted Nugent

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 8, 2021)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Wanda Jackson

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Young Guns 

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Anthrax

B


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2021)

Bobby Lyle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Charles & Eddie 

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

East-17

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Faith No More

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2021)

Gotye

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2021)

Isley Brrothers

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Jonas  Brothers

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2021)

Mary Hopkins

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

The Nazz

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

One   Direction

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)

Pink (no relation) 

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 13, 2021)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Rolling Stones

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Slipnot

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)

Tom Petty


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Tom Jones


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ultravox

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

Alan Parsons Project

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Bananarama

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Chairman of the Board

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2021)

Donna  Summer

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 16, 2021)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Fats Domino

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Gwen Stefani

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Heart

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 17, 2021)

Milli Vanilli

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Neville Brothers

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Platters

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Robbie Williams

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Stan Getz

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

The Temptations

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

Uncle  Kracker

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Van Halen 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2021)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Adele

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Bill Withers

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Carole King 

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Doobie Brothers

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

ELO

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Fabian

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Genesis

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2021)

Huey  Lewis

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Incubus

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Julie Felix

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Kool  &  the Gang

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Lamb of God

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Roy Orbison

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Santana 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

The  Beach  Boys

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Wrecking Crew

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Young Money

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2021)

Alanis  Morissette

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

Black Sabbath

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Connie Francis

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

Dave Brubeck

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Errol Garner

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Zappa

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 27, 2021)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Hollies

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Incubus

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Jay and the Americans

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Kinks

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Marilyn Manson

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 28, 2021)

Ozzie Osborne

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Paul Young

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Queens of the Stone Age

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Rihanna

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Steeleye Span

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Tony Bennett

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Warpaint

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

Anthranx

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Backstreet boys 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Cher

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Dandy Livingstone

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Eminem

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Fergie

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Garbage

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Happy Mondays

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

John Coltrane

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

K.D. Lang

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Labi Siffre

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Madness

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

No   Doubt

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

O'Jays

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Petula Clark 

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Queen


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Ramones

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Steely Dan

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

The Eagles

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Vast

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Baron Knights

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Canibus

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

David Gray

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)

Hank Williams

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Jackson Browne


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

Kenny Loggins

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Levon Helm

M


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Melanie

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Ollie Murrs 

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul Anka

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Randy Crawford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Teddy Pendergrass

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Vixen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Yanni

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

ABBA

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 14, 2021)

Burt Bacharach

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Eagles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2021)

Gerry Marsden

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Heatwave

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Kenny Rogers

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Lucinda Williams

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 16, 2021)

Micky Dolenz

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Neville Brothers

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Peter Tork

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Quicksilver Messenger Service

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Randy Newman

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Sam and Dave

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

Tony Bennett

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Vince   Gill

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

X- Patriots


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Zara Larsson

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

ABBA

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Brenda  Lee

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Charlie Daniels

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Fred   Astaire

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Guns and Roses

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Haircut 100

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Judas priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Kansas

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Meatloaf

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Nas

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

O'Jays

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Petulia Clark

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Roger Daltrey 
S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Suzi Quatro

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2021)

T-Rex

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Usher

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Wizzard

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Yelawolf

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2021)

Andy  Williams


B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

*Bobby Darin

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Cilla Black

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 23, 2021)

Dave Clark Five

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Eagles

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Glenn Miller

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Huey Lewis and the News

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

John  Tesh

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Karen Carpenter

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Lazyboy

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Mary Wells

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Nazareth

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Pat Boone

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Ronettes

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Slade

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Tom  Jones

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

*U2

V*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Vixen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Warren Zevon

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Ziggy Marley

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

America

B


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Barbra Streisand

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Carole King

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

David Bowie

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Eddie Fisher

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Goo Goo dolls

H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Harry Chapin

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Janis Ian

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 29, 2021)

Kenny G

L


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Lesley Gore

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Moody Blues

N


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Osmond Brothers

P


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Sam Cooke

T


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Wyclef Jean

XYZ


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Adam and the Ants

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Bob Marley

C


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Chicago

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Elton John

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Graham Central Station

H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Harry Nilsson

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Lisa Marie Presley

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Metallica

N


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Neil Young

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

OMD

P


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Peter, Paul, & Mary

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Rush

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Strawbs

T


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2021)

Temptations

U


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Val Doonican

W


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Willie Nelson

X/Y/Z


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2021)

Young Rascals 

Z/A


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Abba

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Beau Brummels

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

Carly Simon

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Donny Osmond 

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

Earth Wind & Fire

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Gary Moore

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Helen Reddy 

I


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2021)

Ian Anderson

J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

Jethro Tull

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 4, 2021)

Kate Bush

L


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

Leo Sayers

M


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2021)

Mister Mister

N


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

Norah Jones

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2021)

Pablo Casals

Q


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Radio Head

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom Petty

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y/Z


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2021)

Yvonne Elliman 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

ZZ top

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2021)

Amy  Grant

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 6, 2021)

Barry White

C


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Charlie Daniels

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Eddie Grant

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2021)

Fairport Convention

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Grace Jones

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Holly Near

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Jimmy Page

K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Kenny  Loggins

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Little Eva

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mario Lanza

N


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Nickelback

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Outkast

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Ray  Conniff

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Sting

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Travis

U


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Uriah heep


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Volbeat

W


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Wishbone Ash
X


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Sachet (Dec 10, 2021)

Ziggy Stardust and The Spiders From Mars


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Ann Wilson

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

B B King

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Clash

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Dave Clark Five

E


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Enya

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 11, 2021)

Fabian 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Gary Moore

H


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)

Isley Brothers

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Jimmy Cliff

K


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2021)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Mavis Staples

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 12, 2021)

New kids on the block

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Perez Prado

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Randy Newman

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2021)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Toto

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

Wendy O. Williams

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Young M.A

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Annie Lennox

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Brad Paisley

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

Carrie  Underwood

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Genesis

H


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2021)

Hurricane Smith

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 16, 2021)

Jay and the Americans

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Kansas

L


----------



## Ebony (Dec 16, 2021)

Little Mix 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Monkees

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Nat  King  Cole

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2021)

Olly Murs

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Petula Clarke

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Rhythm Aces

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Sarah  McLachlan

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Tom Petty

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

Undertones

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 18, 2021)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Waylon Jennings

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Zooey  Deschanel

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Bill Withers

C


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2021)

Charlie Patton

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

Don Everly 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Elvis  Presley

F


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

Freddie Garrity (Freddie and the Dreamers)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Garbage

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Hawkwind

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Ike Turner

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Josh  Groban

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Lenny kravitz

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Mc Hammer

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Olivia Newton-John

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Peter Andre 

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Ronettes

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Shadows

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2021)

The  Ronettes

U


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2021)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Ventures

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

White Snake


X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Ziggy  Marley

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Andrea Bocelli

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Bee-Gees

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Candlebox

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 23, 2021)

Doobie Brothers

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Elkie Brookes

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Gary moore

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

James Taylor

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

KC and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2021)

Leona   Lewis

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Mark Knopfler

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

Ozzy Ozbourne

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Ricky  Martin

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Sha Na Na

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

The  Police

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2021)

Vanity Fare

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Ziggy Marley

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

Allman Brothers Band

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Beyoncé  

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Carl Perkins

D


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Django Reinhardt

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Ed Sheeran

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Georgie Fame

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Harry Hill

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Ikettes

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Journey

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Kylie Minogue 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Linkin Park

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

MAX

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

Olivia Newton-John

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Pharrell   Williams

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Radiohead

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Steely Dan

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Van Halen

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Whitney  Houston

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Zombies

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Ava   Max

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Bruno Mars

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Donna  Lewis

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Edgar Winter

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Gabby  Barrett

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Judy Garland

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

Kim  Wilde

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Linkin Park

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Monkees

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Nu Tones

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 6, 2022)

O Jays

P


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 6, 2022)

Patti Smith

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 6, 2022)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Ray Manzarek

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Strawbs

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Tony Christie

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2022)

Usher

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

X Ambassadors 

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

ZZ top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Archie Bell & the Drells 

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

B 52

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Carly Simon

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Dave Edmunds 

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 11, 2022)

Englebert Humperdink

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

(A) Flock  of  Seagulls

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

George Harrison

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Haddaway

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Ice Cube

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Jet

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Kathryn Grayson

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 13, 2022)

Linda Ronstadt

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Mary J. Blige

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Nilsson

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2022)

Rufus Wainwright

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2022)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Uncle Kracker

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2022)

Vince Guaraldi

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

America

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Bad  Company

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

Cool and the Gang

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Dvorak

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Ed  Sheeran

F


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Gorillaz

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Harry Belafonte

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Ian Drury 

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2022)

Justin Bieber

K


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

Kansas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Los Lobos

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 18, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

Paul Simon

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2022)

Rihanna

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

Steve Miller Band

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Type O Negative

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Val Doonican

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2022)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Yo-Yo Ma
Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

ZZ top

A


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

ABBA

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Bob Dylan

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 21, 2022)

Da Baby

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2022)

Elton John

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2022)

Fats Domino

G


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

George Jones

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Hawk

I


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Journey

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Keith Richards

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Lady GaGa

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Molly Hatchet

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Noel Gallagher 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Pretenders

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Sex Pistols

T


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Triumph

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

UB40

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 24, 2022)

War on Drugs 

X


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

XTC

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Zebra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

Andy Fairweather -Low

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Bee Gees

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

Cream

D


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Depeche Mode

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Earl King

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

Faces

G


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Guns n Roses

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Hermans' Hermits

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Jay Z

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Lulu

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Mike Nesmith 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Nazareth

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Perez Prado

Q


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Robbie Williams

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2022)

Sting

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

Turtles

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Wyclef Jean

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

_X_-Caliber

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Andy Gibb

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Barry Gibb 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Cardigans (The)

D


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Dan Fogelberg

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Echosmith

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 31, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Gerry & the Pacemakers

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 31, 2022)

Hall and Oats

I


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Joan Jet

K


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Kansas

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Lime Spiders

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

Marmalade

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 2, 2022)

Steely Dan

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Teena Marie

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

War

X


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

ZZ- Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Animals

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2022)

Beethoven

C


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Culture  Club

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Dinah Washington

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Elton John

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)

Hollies

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Jackson Five

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

K.C. And the Sunshine Band

L


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

LeAnne Rimes 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Maroon  5

N


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Neil Young 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 7, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Pete Townshend

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Robert Palmer

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

T-Rex

U


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

ZZ- Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

ABC

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Bon   Jovi

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Colin Blunstone

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Dr Dre

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Eric Clapton

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Freddy And the Dreamers

G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Grace Jones

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Hootie and the Blowfish

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Jane's Addiction

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

KC & The Sunshine Band

L


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Los Lobos

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Minnie Ripperton

N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Pearl Jam

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Rage Against The Machine

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Simón And Garfunkel 

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Tavares

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Velvet Underground

W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

War

X Y Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Young MC

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

Z Z Top

A


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Archie Bell & The Drells

B


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Bobby Brown

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Carlos Santana

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

David Bowie

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

ELO 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Grand Funk Railroad

H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Huey  Lewis  & the News

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Jimi Hendrix

K


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

K: Kansas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

*Les Paul

M*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Motorhead

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Osmond Brothers

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Perez Prado

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 17, 2022)

Stevie Wonder

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Young Rascals

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2022)

ZZ top

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Bananarama

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

The Coors

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Damage

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Edgar Winter

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Frank Zappa

G


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Gap Band

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Hall & Oates

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

INXS

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Kansas

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 22, 2022)

Olly Murs

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Paul Jones

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 22, 2022)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Stan Getz

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

The  Cranberries

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Vangelis


W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Will Young

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

X-Caliber

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 24, 2022)

Yanni

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Acetone

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Beatles

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Carl Perkins

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Drifters

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Earth Wind & Fire

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Fairport Convention

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Gladys Knight

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Huey Lewis and the News

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2022)

Incubus

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

Odetta

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Queen


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

Ramones

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

*Strawberry Alarm Clock*

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Tom Paxton

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Ventures

W


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Yoko Ono

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Art Garfunkel

B


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Bette Midler

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Chris Rea

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

Daryl  Hall & John Oates

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Earl Scruggs

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

George Ezra

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Joni Mitchell

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

Lady  Gaga

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mozart

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Peter Gabriel

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Ray Charles

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Stevie Ray Vaughan

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Type O negative

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 7, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Andrew Sisters

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

Branford Marsalis

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Cheap Trick

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Dave Clark 5

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Fiona Apple

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Green Day

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Hollies

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Jack Bruce

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2022)

Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Meatloaf

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Neil Young 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Oak Ridge Boys

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Pearl Jam

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Quicksilver Messenger

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Radiohead

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2022)

Strawbs

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

The Turtles

U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Will Young

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Xalt

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Arlo Guthrie

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Chuck Berry

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Drifters

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 17, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Fats Domino

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Hoagy Carmichael

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Isaac Hayes

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Jools Holland

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Kool & the Gang

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Linkin Park

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Mick Fleetwood

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Neil Sedacca 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Olly Murs

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_*Platters

Q*_


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sandie Shaw

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2022)

Tom  Jones

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

*U2

V*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

Wilco

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

Young Guns

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Alison Moyet

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Bill Withers

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Cheap Trick

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Dire Straits

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Enya

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Freddy Fender

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)

Gary Barlow

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 23, 2022)

Harry Connick Jr

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Jill Scott

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

Loggins  and Messina

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

Mike Nesmith

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

(oops, I re-created this thread, without seeing this one, sorry)


I guess O is next...

Odetta...

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

You should have gone for a Pee... jon... 

The next letter is Q...

Queen 

R


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You should have gone for a Pee... jon...
> 
> The next letter is Q...
> 
> Queen


The Yellow River - by I. P. Daily.

Oh, I am constantly doing the Prostate Tap Dance, running up to the porcelain throne....

It's one of the Universe's tools for revenge against us men being supreme idiots.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

so, I guess R is next...

R

Robert Cray 

*next letter is:

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

Strawbs

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

T-Rex

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

Vince Hill
W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

White Stripes

XY


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

ZZ Top


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Alanis Morissette

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Clash

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2022)

Donny Osmond

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Elaine Paige 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Freda Payne

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Green Day

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Heavy D

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Jay Rock

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Kirk Franklin

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2022)

Liam Gallagher

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Melanie

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Rage against the machine

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Stylistics

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

*Vic Damone

W*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Apr 1, 2022)

Whitney Houston

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Anthrax

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

Bee-Gees

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2022)

Chris Rea

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Elkie Brooks 

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

George Michael

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

KC and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Louis Prima

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 7, 2022)

Madonna

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Neil Sedaka

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Peter Frampton

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Robert Palmer

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Sex Pistols

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Thelma Houston

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Vampire Weekend

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

White Snake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Yothu Yindi ( Australian band)

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2022)

*ZZ Top

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2022)

ABBA

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Barry White

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2022)

Carrie Underwood

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Dave Grohl

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Garbage

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Heritage

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Incubus

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

John Lennon

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2022)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Linkin Park

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Madness

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Ohio  Players

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Rubettes

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Savage Garden

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Tom Jones

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

U

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

XTC

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 18, 2022)

Adele

B


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2022)

Bryan  Adams

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 18, 2022)

Deep Purple 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Flying pickets

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Guns N' Roses

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Harry styles

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Jimi Hendrix

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Louis Armstrong

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Muddy Waters

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Natalie Merchant

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 20, 2022)

Paul Jones

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 20, 2022)

RUSH

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 20, 2022)

Tom Waits


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

UB40

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2022)

Whitney  Houston

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 21, 2022)

Allman Brothers

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Brad Paisley

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Chris Rea

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Zappa

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Gladys Knight

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Handel

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Jools Holland

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Linda MacCartney 

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2022)

Tish said:


> Metallica
> 
> N


No Doubt

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Pete Seeger

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2022)

Roxette

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 26, 2022)

Suzi Quatro

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Alan Price

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

Bananarama

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2022)

Club  Nouveau

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Duke Ellington

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Earth, Wind & Fire

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

Gary Barlow

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Hot Tuna

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Ian Dury 

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2022)

Kid  Rock

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2022)

Little Richard

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

New kids on the Block

O


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Peter Tork

Q


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Randy Newman

S


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Shaggy

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Taylor Swift

U*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

_Xavier Cugat

Y_


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Xalt

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 5, 2022)

Anthony Newley

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2022)

Barry White

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Chas & Dave

D


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Fabian

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Genesis
H


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Isaac Hayes

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Jon Bon Jovi

K


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

KC and The Sunshine Band

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2022)

Lawrence Welk

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Madness

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Naz

O


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Pink

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Randy Travis

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Sister Sledge

T


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Type 0- Negative

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2022)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

ZZ top

A


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

AC/DC

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Bruno  Mars

C


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

Cream

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Damned 

E


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Freddie & the Dreamers

G


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Heavy D

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

KC and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Lobo

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Molly Hatchett

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

Naked  Eyes

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Patti Smith

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Rufus

S


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Sinead O'connor

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2022)

Ultravox

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Wilco

 XYZ


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

X-Caliber

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Aerosmith

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Beatles

C


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Cat Stevens

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Donovan

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2022)

Freddie Mercury

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Graham Nash

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Herbie Hancock

I


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Joey Ramone

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Kenny Ball

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2022)

Leona  Lewis

M


----------



## Mary1949 (May 20, 2022)

Millie

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Nina Simone

O


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Nina Alisova


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

O..

OMD

P


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Panthera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2022)

Shirley Bassey

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

*U2

V*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Y

Yes

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 25, 2022)

Andy Williams

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Backstreet Boys

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Carpenters

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Dinah Washington

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Fast Eddie

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Garbage

H


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Hall & Oates

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2022)

Jackson Five

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Lionel  Ritchie

M


----------



## Mary1949 (May 26, 2022)

Micky Most

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

N 'SYNC

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Pink

L


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 26, 2022)

Q

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Ronettes

S


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Slipknot

T


----------



## Jackie23 (May 26, 2022)

Tina Turner

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Xandelyer

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

AC/DC

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Bob Dylan

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Cream

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Don Black

E


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2022)

*Fleetwood Mac

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Graham Nash

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Jethro Tull

K


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Mel Tillis

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Nickelback

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)

_Rick James

S_


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Steps

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

The Eagles

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Whitney Houston

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Yumi Matsutoya

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Animals

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2022)

Billy Joel

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Carol King

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Eddie Van Halen

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2022)

Gerry Marsden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Joe Cocker

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Keith Richards

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

Mary Hopkins

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Nick Cave

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Ray Manzarek

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

Susan Maughan

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

The  Kid  Laroi

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Van  Halen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Winona Judd

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Yusef Lateef

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Animals

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Billy Idol

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Cat Stevens

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Dan Seals

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Faces

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Halifax ? ...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Halifax ? ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halifax_(band)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Judar Priest

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

_Lou Rawls

M_


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2022)

Neil Sedaka

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Oak Ridge Boys

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Pat Metheny

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Rage against the Machine

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)

Stylistics

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Tom Jones

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Vince Hill

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Wilco

X


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Yes

Z


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

Zebrahead

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Al Green

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Beach Boys

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Charlie Parker

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Don Ho

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2022)

Eddie Cochran

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Goo Goo Dolls

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

Hunter  Hayes

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Indigo Girls

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 17, 2022)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

Leon Russell

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2022)

Miley   Cyrus

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Nigel Benn

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Paul Young

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Quicksilver Messenger

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Steely Dan

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

The Who

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Verve

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

*Waylon Jennings

X/Y/Z *


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Xaadolf

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

America

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Beyonce

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Cream

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

David Bowie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Elbow

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

Gogi Grant

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hoagy Carmichael

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Kings of Leon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Lewis Capaldi

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Neil Young

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Petula Clark

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Robert Palmer

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

*Slade

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Toto

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

undertones

v


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Vanessa  Williams

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 27, 2022)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

*X Ambassadors

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 27, 2022)

*Yanni

Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

Zayn Malik

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

april wine

b


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

*Bill Wyman

C*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Cat Stevens

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Dick Dale

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Eurythmics

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fortunes

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Gladys Knight

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Isaac Hayes

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

Jimmy Ruffin

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2022)

*Kate Bush

L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Leonard Cohen

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Mike Batt

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

neil young

o


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

R.E.M. 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2022)

Sylvester

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2022)

The  Calling

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2022)

Ultravox

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

White Snake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

*X Ambassadors

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Young the Giant

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)

*Z Z Top

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Alphaville

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2022)

Beethoven

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

CCR

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

_Donald Fagen

E_


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2022)

elvis costello

f


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

_Huey Lewis

I_


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Iron Maiden
J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2022)

jodi mitchell


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2022)

King Harvest

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Lady GaGa

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Mike Oldfield

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2022)

oakridge boys

p


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Peter Frampton

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2022)

Sting

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Talking Heads

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2022)

Wyclef Jean

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

X-Caliber

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*ZZ top

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

America

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Bob Seagar

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Cilla Black

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Damage

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2022)

Elvis Costello

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

Johnny Rotten

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

K D Lang

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2022)

Leona Lewis

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 14, 2022)

Leona Lewis

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

New kids on the block

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Oscar Levine

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Peter Andre

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Radio head

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

*Steve Winwood

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Toyah Wilcox

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

Vangelis

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

X-Ray Specs

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Anne Murray

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2022)

Billie Holliday

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Cher

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2022)

Freddie Garrity

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Guns N' Roses

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Henry Mancini

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2022)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Twisted Sister

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

*U2

V*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Van Morrison

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

_X Ambassadors

Y_


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 24, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Alanis Morissette

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Beach Boys

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2022)

Charlie Watts

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2022)

*Dan & Shay

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Eric Clapton

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Gracie Fields

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Howard  Jones

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

Isley Brothers

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Joan Armatrading

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

KC and the sunshine band.

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Lady Gaga

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Mike Oldfield

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2022)

Nick Cave

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Pearl Jam

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

R.E.M.

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Status Quo

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 29, 2022)

Tommy Steele

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Who

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

ZZ- Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Alice Cooper

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Bono

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Carl Wayne

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Donna Summer

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Evanescence

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

Fats Domino

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 1, 2022)

Holst

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joni Mitchell

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2022)

*Kenny Chesney*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Lou Reed

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Outkast

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2022)

Peter Tork

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Roy Wood

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2022)

Steve Winwood

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Verve

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

White Snake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

Art Tatum

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Brian Eno

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Cheap Trick

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Damage

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Engage

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Frankie Valli

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2022)

Gerry Marsden

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Iggy Azalea

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

John Foggerty

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2022)

Linda Ronstadt

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Rick Astley

S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Tom Paxton

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

White Stripes

X


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

*Yanni

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

ZZ TOP

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

America

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Brenda Lee

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Cheap Trick

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Dave Berry

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2022)

Gilbert O'Sullivan

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Hank Williams

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

Jack White

K


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 15, 2022)

Keith Richards

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Lynn Anderson

M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Poison

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

*Queen

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Sarah Brightman

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Tina Charles

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Zach  Herron

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Animals

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2022)

Dave Clark

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Elbow

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Gary Numan

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

Lil Nas X

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Leonard Cohen

M


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Mel Tillis

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Neil Young

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Ohio Players

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2022)

*Pavarotti

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

rolling stones

s


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Status Quo

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2022)

T Rex

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

*Ventures

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y/ Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

zappa frank

a


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

AHA

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Bob Marley

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Colin Blunstone

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Edgar Winter

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 25, 2022)

George Harrison

H


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 25, 2022)

The Hollies

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Jackson 5

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 25, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Madness

N


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 25, 2022)

Nickelback

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Steve Harley

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Thin Lizzy

U


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Vanessa Paradis

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Zombies

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Al Jarreau

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

B 52

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Credence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Damage

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Evanescence

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Flo Rida

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

Glenn Millar

h


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Helen Reddy

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

Judy Collins

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2022)

Kaiser Chiefs

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

Paul Robeson

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Status Quo

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Talking Heads

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

XTC Band

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

AHA

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Billy Ray Cyrus

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 5, 2022)

Gregory Porter

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Helen Shapiro

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Janis Joplin

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

KC Sunshine Band

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Linda Lewis

M


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Madonna 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Queens of the Stone Age

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

The Temptations

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Uriah Heep

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

van halen

w


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Wrecking Crew

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Yardage

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Aretha Franklin

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Culture  Club

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Donovan

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Faron Young

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

George Michael

H


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Harry Belafonte 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Ian Drury

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

fox, samantha


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 9, 2022)

George Harrison

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Hot Chocolate

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

Ian Dury

J


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Jerry Reed

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Lyle  Lovett

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Michael Jackson

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Paul Revere and The Raiders

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

Tupac Shakur

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

xcarnation

y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

abba

b


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Boston

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

cat stevens

d


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Drake

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

Electric Light Orchestra

f


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2022)

*Fun Factory

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2022)

Geri Halliwell

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

The Isley Brothers

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Joe Cocker

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Kiss

L


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Lawrence Welk

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

Moody Blues

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Nine Inch Nails

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2022)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Red Sovine

S


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Velvet Underground

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Wizzard

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

_X_-Sinner

Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Yanni

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Alabama

B


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Bobby Rydell

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Cream

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2022)

Dion

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

*ELO

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Frank Ifield

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Guns N' Roses

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

Horse the Band

I


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Ian Anderson

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Johnny Rotten

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)

Kate Bush

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

Lady  Gaga

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Nina Simone

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2022)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Righteous Brothers

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Sandi Shaw

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2022)

T-Rex

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*Vanilla Ice

W*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

White Snake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Yusuf Islam

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

ZZ- Top

A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Alabama

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Beatles

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Charles Mingus

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Elvis Costello

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Frankie Valli

G


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Gerry and The Pacemakers

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Ink Spots

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Judas Priest 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

Katy Perry

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne

P


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Peter, Paul, and Mary

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Radiohead

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Sam Smith

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Tom Petty

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Wizzard

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yolanda Adams

Z/A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)

Atlanta Rhythm Section

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

BB King

C


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Charlie Pride

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Dana

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Eartha Kitt

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

*Fairport Convention

G*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Grand Funk Railroad

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Frankie Vaughan

G


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

George Jones

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

King Crimson

L


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Loretta Lynn

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Marty Wilde

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul  Simon

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Shadows

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Temptations

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

*Willie Dixon

X*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

XTC

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Anne Murray

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2022)

Bette Midler

C


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

*Dan Fogelberg

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Elkie Brooks

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 3, 2022)

Freddie Mercury

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Gloria  Gaynor

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Helen Shapiro

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Jackie Wilson

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Kenny Rogers

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

*Melanie

N*


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Nancy Sinatra

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Phil  Collins

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)

*Ray Manzarek

S*


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## Patch (Oct 5, 2022)

Tanya Tucker

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

UB40
V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Wee  Willie  Walker

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

YC

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Adam Ant

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Bachelors
C


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Canned Heat

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Dolly Parton

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2022)

Fureys

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

GooGoo Dolls

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Harry Nilsson

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

June Carter Cash

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)

Keely Smith

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2022)

*Loretta Lynn

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Mick  Jagger

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Oak Ridge Boys

P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2022)

*Prince

Q/R*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)

Ramones

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

Sex Pistols

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2022)

Tony Bennett

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Wayne Newton

X/Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)

Yardbirds

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2022)

Brenda Lee

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Chuck Berry

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Ed Sheeran

F


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Four Tops

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2022)

Garbage

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Harry Chapin

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

John Lennon

K


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Kingston Trio

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Lenny Kravitz

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)

Muddy Waters

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Nazz

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Ozzy Osborne

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)

Pete Seeger

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

Searchers

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Vanessa Carlton

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Yellowcard

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Adam Ant

B


----------



## Patch (Oct 18, 2022)

Bonnie Raitt

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

Crosby, Stills & Nash

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Terence Trent *D*'Arby

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Elvis Presley

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*George Strait

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*John Mellencamp

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

The *L*ettermen

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Mel Torme

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2022)

Phish

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 20, 2022)

Rolling Stones

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

Shadows

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2022)

Tony Bennett

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 21, 2022)

Velvet Underground

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 22, 2022)

Young Rascals

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Alicia Keys

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

B.B. King

C


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Donovan

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Eartha Kitt

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

*Fabian

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Ice-T

J*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)

Journey

K


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Los Lobos

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Nina Simone

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Pussycat Dolls

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2022)

Quaky toy ducks

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Ray Davies

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Shania  Twain

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

The Who

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

*Van Morrison

W*


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

White Snake

X/Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Yellowjackets

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

*Art Garfunkel

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2022)

Bon Jovi

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Cat Stevens

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Drake

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 26, 2022)

Frank Zappa

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Graham Nash

H


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Harry Belafonte 

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Iggy Pop

J


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 27, 2022)

Jackson Five

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

KC and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Linda Ronstadt 

M


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 27, 2022)

Monkees 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Nas

O


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 28, 2022)

Quicksilver Messenger Service

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Ronnie Lane

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Temptations

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

*U2

V*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2022)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Wallflowers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Xanax

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2022)

*Yanni

Z/A*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Zombies

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Alison Krauss

B


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2022)

Beatles

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Chas & Dave

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Dead Kennedys

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Eurythmics

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Frank Sinatra

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)

Guy Lombardo

H


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2022)

Hollies

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Johnny Paycheck

K


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Loretta Lynn

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Maroon  5

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

New Addition

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Rosanne Cash

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Sparks

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Tom Petty

U


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Usher

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Vixen

W


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Zak Starkey

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

America

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Backstreet Boys

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Carl Perkins

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

David Bowie

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Ed Sheeran

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Frankie Vaughan

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Garbage

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Heart

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Isley Brothers

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

James Brown

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Lady GaGa

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Mel Tillis

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Phil Spector

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Stevie Nicks

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Tanita Tikaram 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Verve

W


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Wynonna Judd

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Yard birds

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

a-ha

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Brenda Lee

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Colin Raye

D*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Danny And The Juniors

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Earl Scruggs

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

Gary Lewis and the Playboys

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Hot Chocolate

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Ira Gershwin

J


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Jimi Hendrix

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2022)

Kathy Kirby

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2022)

Lady  Gaga

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Nat King Cole

O


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Pete Townshend


Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2022)

Sam Cooke

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

Travis

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Uriah

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Ventures

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

X Opus

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Artie Shaw

B


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Barbara Mandrell

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Chuck Berry

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Glee

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 15, 2022)

Herman's Hermits

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2022)

*Ice-T

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Jay and the Americans

K


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Limmie and family cookin'

M


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

Manhattan Transfer

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

Paul Revere

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Quicksilver Messenger Service

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Sex Pistols

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2022)

Tremeloes

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

UB40

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

Vince  Guaraldi

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2022)

Willie Nelson

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Alan Jackson

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Backstreet Boys 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Carly Simon

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Donnie Osmond

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Gladys Knight

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

Holly Near

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

John Foggerty

K


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike Oldfield

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Nazareth

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 21, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2022)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

REO Speedwagon

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Slade

T


----------



## Patch (Nov 21, 2022)

Teresa Brewer

U/V


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Vince Gill

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Weezer

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

X-Ray Spexs

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

Arlo Guthrie

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Barry Ryan

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Carl Perkins

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Damned 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2022)

Everclear

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2022)

*Garth Brooks

H*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2022)

Harry Nilsson

I/J


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Ike Turner

J


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Joni Mitchell

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Kid 'n Play

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Leona Lewis

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Metallica

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2022)

*New Kids on the Block

O*


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Oleta Adams

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2022)

*Pat Boone

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Queens of the Stone Age

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Rush

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Sam The Sham And The Pharaohs

T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*Travis Tritt

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Usher

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Vixens

W


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Whitesnake

X/Y


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

The Yardbirds

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 27, 2022)

Argent

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Bill Wyman

C


----------



## ossian (Nov 27, 2022)

Coldplay

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Dire Straits

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Elvis Presley

F*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Gerry & The Pacemakers

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Howlin' Wolf

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Julie Andrews

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

KC and the Sunshine band

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Lawrence Welk

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Mike Batt

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

One Direction

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Pearl Jam

Q


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Quicksand

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

Rage against the Machine

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Santana

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Thin Lizzy

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

UB40

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Velvet Revolver

W


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Wynonna Judd

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

Yvonne Elliman

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

AC/DC

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

Brad Paisley

C


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Connie Francis

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Eydie Gorme

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Faith Hill

G  *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Harry Nilsson

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

John Lennon

K


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Kingston Trio

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Miles Davis

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

OMD

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Pablo Casals

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Suzi Quatro

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Thin Lizzy

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Undertones

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Van Halen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Wham!

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Yellow Birds

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Altered Images

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

B.B. King

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

Chuck  Berry

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Damage

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Earth, Wind & Fire

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Gerry Mulligan

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Hermans' Hermits

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

JAY-Z

K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2022)

*Kenny Rogers

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Leona Lewis

M


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Marty Robbins

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

The Osmonds

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Prince

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Ralph Stanley

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Slipknot

T


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Tony Orlando

U/V


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanessa Hudgens

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Xanax

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

yesterday

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Annie Lennox

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2022)

Barry White

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Charlie Pride

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Everly Brothers

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Faron Young

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Genesis

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Hollies

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Julie Felix

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Korn

L


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Lou Rawls

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Madness

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 19, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Oasis

P


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Peter, Paul, and Mary

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Radio Head

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Sam & Dave

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Temptations

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ultravox

V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Vince Gill

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

Waylon Jennings

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

X-Ray Spex

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Al Jarreau

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Barry White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Carole King

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2022)

*Diana Ross

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Eagles

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Green Day

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Hermans' Hermits

I


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Iron Butterfly

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Judas Priest

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Los Lobos

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Manfred Mann

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Nickelback

O


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Oak Ridge Boys

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Pink Floyd

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Quarterflash

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

Rolling Stones

S


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 26, 2022)

SuperTramp

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Tom Petty

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 27, 2022)

Velvet Underground

W/X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Willie Nelson

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

X Ambassadors

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z/A


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 28, 2022)

Zappa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Alabama

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

*Beatles

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Charles Mingus

D


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 28, 2022)

Doors

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

*Elvis Presley

F*


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 28, 2022)

Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

*Gerry Mulligan

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2022)

INXS

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Jonas  Brothers

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Keith Urban

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Lou Rawls

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Very nice avatar photo @hollydolly !


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 29, 2022)

Madonna

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

O'Jays

K


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 29, 2022)

Kinks

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Lindisfarne

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Michael Buble

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Norah Jones

O


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 30, 2022)

O'Jays

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Pink

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Robert Palmer

S


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 30, 2022)

Sting

T


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Tony Orlando and Dawn

U/V


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 30, 2022)

U2

V


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Vic Damone

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Wrecking Crew

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Xanax

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

ZZ top

A


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Allman Bros

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Benny and the Jets

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Carl Douglas

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Dion

E


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Elvis

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Foreigner

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Goo Goo Dolls

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Harry James

I


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Isley Bros

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Johnny Winter

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Linda Lewis

M


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 2, 2023)

Moby Grape

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Nirvana

O


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Ozark Mountain Daredevils

P


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 2, 2023)

Poison

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Queen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Ray Davies

S


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 2, 2023)

Sugarloaf

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

T-Rex

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

UB40

V


----------



## Ceege (Jan 3, 2023)

Vic Damone 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Wyclef Jean

X


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Xanax

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Yardbirds

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Art Garfunkel

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Boyz  ll men

C


----------



## Ceege (Jan 4, 2023)

Connie Francis

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

David Essex

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Eagles

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

Freddy  Fender

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Gary Numan

H


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 4, 2023)

Harry Connick Jr.

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Thursday at 7:08 AM)

Ian Drury

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 8:10 AM)

Jools Holland

K


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 9:10 AM)

Keith Moon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 9:49 AM)

Laura Nyro

M


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 9:51 AM)

Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## dobielvr (Thursday at 10:18 AM)

Nickleback

O


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:13 PM)

Oasis

P


----------



## dobielvr (Thursday at 3:52 PM)

Pretenders

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 4:50 PM)

Queen

R


----------



## dobielvr (Thursday at 7:58 PM)

Rolling Stones

S


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 7:59 PM)

Supremes

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 8:35 PM)

Turtles

U


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:56 AM)

UB40

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Friday at 6:23 AM)

Vera Lynn

W


----------



## dobielvr (Friday at 10:53 AM)

War

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:35 PM)

Xanax

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:30 PM)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:43 PM)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## dobielvr (Saturday at 4:14 PM)

Allman Bros

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:32 PM)

Bob Seger

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:00 AM)

Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 10:17 AM)

Doobie Brothers

E


----------



## dobielvr (Sunday at 11:28 AM)

Everly Bros

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

Frankie goes to Hollywood 

G


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 2:07 PM)

Goo Goo Dolls

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:30 PM)

Heart

I


----------



## dobielvr (Sunday at 3:35 PM)

Iron Maiden

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 5:22 PM)

Jay and the Americans

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:13 PM)

Kinks

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 6:22 PM)

*Loretta Lynn

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:24 PM)

Miley Cyrus

N


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 5:25 AM)

*Nancy Sinatra

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 8:11 AM)

Otis Redding

P


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 8:39 AM)

Pat Benatar

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 10:23 AM)

Queen

R


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 12:24 PM)

Robert Palmer

S


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:36 PM)

Sinead O'connor

T


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:25 PM)

Tom Paxton

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Yesterday at 6:31 AM)

U2

V


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:37 AM)

Verve

W


----------



## Citygirl (Yesterday at 2:34 PM)

Willie Nelson

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 4:41 PM)

Xanax 25

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 4:54 PM)

Yazoo

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:16 PM)

ZZ Top

A


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:19 PM)

Alan Price

B


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:57 PM)

Beastie Boys

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Today at 8:49 AM)

Celine Dion

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 9:45 AM)

Don Ho

I


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:33 PM)

INXS

J


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:51 PM)

Jackson 5

K


----------



## Patch (Today at 6:57 PM)

Kelly Clarkson

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 8:59 PM)

Les Paul

M


----------

